# Full smoke pork belly



## dsmhero (Jun 15, 2015)

I am completely new to the smoking world.  I just bought my first smoker yesterday, a WSM 18.5.  I have a house warming party next Saturday and I picked up some pork belly.  I was just curious if anyone had some recipes/ideas on what to do with it.  I normally roast it in the oven but I would like to take full advantage of my smoker.  I do think this could turn out nice.  

Here is a recipe I am leaning towards...http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/brine-smoke-pork-belly-39848.html

Thank you in advance.  

BTW here is a picture of the belly, only one of which will be smoked.  













belly.jpg



__ dsmhero
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds kind of like this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/190014/pork-crackling-not-cracklins-foamheart

I don't know how many you are expecting, but....... this is so rich, it should never be so good. Plan appropreiately, because the ladies will love it but will only eat a dainty amount, men will camp at the serving plate till its all gone or their wives shame them away from it or lure them away with promises of cold beverages.


----------



## dsmhero (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.  I will most likely only smoke 1/2 of one of those slabs. Probably 20 or so people.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi dsahero, Belly Pork is one of my favourites, and do it most weekends.

Similar prep as Ribs, but only rub the meat side not the Skin side, Score the skin 1 inch intervals.

Chop Onion, Carrot and Celery, place in a foil tray, sit Belly Pork, meat down on top of Veg Mixture, use a beer of your liking, pour into tray up to the meat level, do not cover skin or wet skin. Spray with oil (not sure what it's called in the USA) and salt.

Smoke for 5-6 hours at 220.

You will need to crisp the skin, I do this under a grill

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168187/first-time-pellet-smoke

Good Luck

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dsmhero (Jun 20, 2015)

Instead of creating a new thread, I will just post my process here.  

I decided on a honey garlic rub and I added some chipotle powder for an added spice.  













1.jpg



__ dsmhero
__ Jun 20, 2015






Cross hatch the fat/skin side and season liberally while getting inside the cuts













2.jpg



__ dsmhero
__ Jun 20, 2015






Since I was having problems from the previous cooks with a hint of "camp fire" taste, I think the problem was putting the apple wood chips directly on the coals.  So I built a little tray with holes which seems to work fairly well.  













3.jpg



__ dsmhero
__ Jun 20, 2015






So my plan is 225 for 6 hours. I will post updates as I go. Wish me luck :)













4.jpg



__ dsmhero
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2015)

Apple goes well with sow belly....... Wait! I believe I can see that extremely clean smoker smiling!

Happy happy smoker!

Your smoker is so clean it shines. I can't let my smokers see it or they will expect maybe a yearly cleaning maybe.... Pfffft..........


----------



## dsmhero (Jun 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I had to pull the belly early due to a family emergency.  It got 2.5hr smoke but then had to go in the fridge.  Today I threw it in the crock pot with some green chili sauce and made pulled pork.  It is quite delicious. I hope to smoke another belly in the near future and try the full 6 hours.  

Now I need to figure what next to smoke.


----------

